# Apple Snail "sneezing"



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

A friend of mine has an apple snail that appears to be sneezing. Has anybody else experienced this? I told him to quarantine it. From what I've read it could be water conditions, though his fish are fine, or normal behavior. He is very concerned.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

google "can snails sneeze?"

I got good results but since I cannot give you direct links to other forums you need to google.:-D


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

I did. As I said it listed water conditions (his Ph is fine), and normal behavior. There is one thread somewhere saying he might be doing it because it is releasing eggs or sperm but from what he said he is doing it too frequently for that.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

wait sneezing? I think you mean the slimy stuff that is coming from the apple snail...? I have never heard of them sneezing lol. I have two apple snails in my community tank and never seen them sneeze lol.


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

That is how my friend describes it. I have not seen it. It's like the entire snail is spasming. He said that sneezing is the best he can describe it. The snail is doing it frequently.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Can snails have seizures? Perhaps he is an epileptic snail...


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

I made the same suggestion. And then felt bad for laughing after I said it... >.>


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

It may just be a quirk!  Tell him to check for anything sharp/pointy that could be iritating Mr. Snail's foot. It can't be releasing eggs/sperm because apple snails reproduce by...erm... more common procedure, and lay egg clutches above the waterline. 
Does Mr. Snail do this sitting on the bottom of the tank, or hanging on the side?


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

Releasing eggs and sperm has been ruled out. My friend was finally approved to post at the apple snail site and they think it is an irritant of some sort. The snail does this at the bottom of the tank.


----------

